# American Flyer 6-8-6 PRR S-2 Steam Turbine



## Trackman (Oct 16, 2019)

Fellow forum members,
Though it’s still in the early stages, I thought I’d share my latest project with you. Having acquired a Lionel S-2 boiler shell casting, I found it didn’t take much to fit a spare Northern chassis under it, converting it to run on AF track. The scale dimensions of the shell turns out to be less than O-scale, and only slightly larger than S-scale, being only a tad wider than other typical AF steamers.
The photos show the chassis in the 6-8-6 configuration. The only concession to modify the boiler shell to accommodate replacement chassis was to saw off the from pilot to shift it forward (yes, the S-gauge chassis was still too long to fit this former O-gauge locomotive).
There’s a lot more to do yet. The reverser will be boiler mounted. And there’s plenty of room to install a blower-type smoke unit (a turbine locomotive doesn’t chuff). And a modified Lionel whistle tender can be blown by the same controller as the 314AW.
Odd, though this steamer was converted from O-gauge, it’s still a bit shorter than an AF 4-8-4 Northern.
Once done, it will look good pulling a string of maroon AF heavyweight passenger cars.


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

Wow, a very nice looking locomotive. I like it. How does it run?


----------



## AFGP9 (Apr 8, 2015)

Very nice Trackman.

Kenny


----------

